# My New Orient Sapphire Power Reserve



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

After departing with my Mako XL, there was a gap that needed to be filled by another sports watch. I was thinking about a quartz chrono along the lines of a Flightmaster or Nighthawk until I saw this Orient.

It's my first piece on a rubber strap so it was something quite different for me, as well as the power reserve complication which is really cool I must say.

Best of all, it features a beautiful chocolate dial and sapphire crystal, my first one of those too!

The watch is loaded with Orient's in-house calibre 46N40, with date, power reserve and hacking seconds. Also has a screw down crown so ok for a bit of a bath once in a while.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, that's a smart-looking piece, I must say. I'm not familiar with the movement - is it an auto?


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> Well, that's a smart-looking piece, I must say. I'm not familiar with the movement - is it an auto?


Cheers mate, yes it's an auto. Not very much info on it however. My first Orient with that movement.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Great value for money, mine says hello.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

trackrat said:


> Great value for money, mine says hello.


Very nice!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe the movement in the power reserve range is the Orient 46N40 caliber


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine says hi, too.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I quite like that especially the gold case/black bezel combo. The dial looks good too, though I'm not usually a fan of roman numerals on anything other than pocket watches. It's unusual to see a dress watch with a rubber strap & screw down crown. What's the water resistance & how big is it? Might I also be so bold as to ask where from & approximately how much?

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> I quite like that especially the gold case/black bezel combo. The dial looks good too, though I'm not usually a fan of roman numerals on anything other than pocket watches. It's unusual to see a dress watch with a rubber strap & screw down crown. What's the water resistance & how big is it? Might I also be so bold as to ask where from & approximately how much?
> 
> Very nice :thumbup:


Cheers! The water resistance is 100m. I picked it up from creation and I was actually thinking of selling it along with my Rotary so I can save up for a Tissot LeLocle


----------

